# Fender Special Design OEM 15" speaker



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I can not identify this speaker.

Would like to know exact specs.

I want to buy one just like it as a backup.

Presently using for Strat played thru 130-watt Music Man head.

Thanks for any help or info!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

look around the back side (speaker outer rim for a 6 digit stamping)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Does the part number (p/n) on the back allow for identification by a an authorized service outlet?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

No.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

No number anywhere, no sticker, only
S/N 022850, which neither Fender nor Eminence say is theirs.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Credence 117
Plye 1098 
Rola 285
Eminence 067
CTS 137
EV 649
Oxford 465
Altec/Lansing 391
Utah 328
Quam 270
Jensen 220
Weber 1279
Cleveland 433

first 3 are supposed to be mfg , last 3 are year and week.
022 doesn't click with any.
all mfg are supposed to adhere to the std speaker code .
maybe a "clone/copy?"


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Are you BC Richh?

Fender® Forums: View topic - 15 inch special design speaker.Help please

15" fender special design speaker 022850 - Google Search


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm wondering if the EIA code '022' is a misprint and should be '220'?
That wound suggest a Jensen.
Antique Speaker Repair and Recone Services from The Speaker Shop


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

still , doubt the speaker mfg would make that mistake and let it pass ... they are supposed to stamp it into the metal cone housing too.

neither seems to be present , so it might have been from a knock off guitar and amp combo .


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2019)

oldjoat said:


> so it might have been from a knock off guitar and amp combo


another chinese counterfeit?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

rhh7 said:


> S/N 022850, which neither Fender nor Eminence say is theirs.


P/N, (not S/N) which is a Fender part number as stated right on the speaker. Did you check directly with Fender, or just with a dealer? Dealer will not have access to some of the out of date info. 
If you checked direct with Fender, then I'd guess you got someone lazy.  They must at least be able to tell what it came out of.
That won't give you exact specs, but ballpark idea.
I doubt there is any chance of getting exact specs. for this. Such specs. are probably not even available for many current production 'generic' type speakers like this. They are built for fender by some manufacturer, and that manufacturer is not allowed to reveal the specs for OEM stuff.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Brand doesn't really matter
- stamped frame
- doped paper surround (right - kinda hard to see in pic)
- medium ribbed cone
- measure voice coil diameter (measure dustcap and round down )

Any local reconer can make something to match and will sound the same. Figure there's someone in Calgary, but if not, Santon Audio here in TO are good and will ship.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*This is Vintage Fender Eminence 12" Speaker Model 026488 8 Ohms 100 W No Blue Label*

Can we assume the speaker your looking for information about is an Eminence since this one has the hole in the magnet and a similar 6 digit serial number?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I thought it looked like an Eminence too (including due to the bumped magnet; a recent Eminence thing vs vintage, but not exclusive to them; could be other OEMs), but no, a vented pole piece (hole in magnet) nor even basket type/style (except in some rarer circumstances) can't positively identify a speaker. These are all generic parts that different manufacturers assemble. Fender could switch OEMs but keep the same general specs and get a workalike (same sounding) speaker from almost anyone. In fact, due to lack of any cone stamped part numbers I doubt it was an Eminence; probably a cheaper supplier (which is usually why they would switch); they don't want you to know who made it (e.g. if it was Pyle Pro, formerly Utah, which were never high end, but have gotten progressively more low rent over the years especially after the name change).


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Agree, Eminence says it's not theirs, best guess is cheaper clone of Eminence.

Thanks, always enjoy the chase for info, even when it hits a dead end.


----------

